# private Daten per E-Mail versendet, Datenschutz nicht vorhanden?



## Widerstaendler (13 April 2011)

Leider erlebe ich es immer wieder, dass Unternehmen noch nie etwas von Datenschutz gehört haben. Man möchte irgend einen Artikel zB. bei recycle-it.de bestellen, gibt auf eine verschlüsselte (https) Seite alle geforderten privaten Daten ein und alle diese privaten Daten werden von recycle-it.de per normaler E-Mail versendet. Kontoverbindung, Adresse, Telefonnummer und noch die Bestellung.

Das ist leider kein Einzelfall. Pollin, diverse Online Apotheken scheinen den Datenschutz ihrer Kunden nicht ernst zu nehmen. Immer wird per E-Mail diese über eine geschützte Leitung (https) eingegebene Daten, als Vertrauensverlußtbeweis versendet.

Die Datenschutzbeauftragten kennen das Problem, können wenig tun, da viele Kunden überhaupt nicht wissen, dass private Daten per E-Mail versendet werden dürfen. Die Melderate ist sehr gering.

Das wäre so, als würde jemand mit ihren Kontodaten auf einen Auto, sichtbar angebracht, durch die Gegend fahren.

Eine E-Mail ist nicht verschlüsselt oder hat irgendeinen anderen Schutz. Es ist ein ganz normale Textdatei, die für den Transport eine Übersetzung in Schriftzeichen bekommen hat, die bei dem Empfänger zurück übersetzt wird.

Jeder, der es möchte, kann E-Mails auf den Wegen mitlesen.  Ich behaupte immer wieder das der Sicherheitsstatus einer E-Mail nicht den einer ganz normalen Postkarte erreicht.

recycle-it.de und Pollin andere Unternehmen, die ich darauf hin angesprochen habe, schweigen bis heute. Denn in ihren AGBs wird immer nur von den internen Datenschutz gesprochen. Der externe wird weg gelassen.

Sogar E-Bay versendet private Daten per E-Mail frei Haus. Deshalb nutze ich auch dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr.

Und es könnte auch noch sein, dass andere Unternehmen und Behörden über den ganz normalen E-Mail Verkehr private Daten ihrer Kunden so austauschen. Denn viele Orte haben Seiten, deren Eingabemaske noch nie etwas von einer Verschlüsselung gehört haben. Auch befindet sich keinerlei Warnung, dass die eingebenden Daten ungeschützt über das Internet übertragen werden.

Und der Arbeitsmarkt in punkto privater Arbeitsvermittler scheint den Datenschutz gar nicht zu kennen. Egal welchen privaten Arbeitsvermittler  ich im Internet besucht habe, die Eingabemaske glänzt mit Unsicherheit für Lebenslauf und allen anderen persönlichen Angaben. Diese Unternehmen schreiben auch noch etwas von Vertrauen.

Auf jeden Fall, habe ich die ganzen netten E-Mails von den Unternehmen dem Datenschutzbeauftragten des jeweiligen Bundeslandes geschickt. Übrigens diese kennen verschlüsselte E-Mails, die ich bei allen privaten Unternehmen vermisse. Die sogenannte De-Mail halte ich bezogen auf den Datenschutz für eine Krücke, da die Verschlüsselung nicht zwischen Absender und Empfänger funktioniert, sondern zwischen Absender und De-Mail Anbieter und zwischen De-Mail Anbieter und Empfänger.

Der De-Mail Anbieter kann so frei Haus alles mitlesen. Ungeahnte Möglichkeiten gleich Blu Ray weise die Daten zu verkaufen.


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2011)

*AW: private Daten per E-Mail versendet, Datenschutz nicht vorhanden?*

Die Frage ist: wie willst Du das ändern?
Nicht jeder kann verschlüsselte Mails empfangen.


----------



## Widerstaendler (14 April 2011)

*AW: private Daten per E-Mail versendet, Datenschutz nicht vorhanden?*

<<Heiko>Die Frage ist: wie willst Du das ändern?>
Das müssen die Unternehmen ändern, die es sich es sehr einfach machen, auf Kosten ihrer Kunden Kasse zu machen.

<<Heiko>Nicht jeder kann verschlüsselte Mails empfangen.>
Empfangen schon, nur nicht lesen. PGP oder GnuPG oder wie die Programme noch alle heißen mögen gibt es für die meisten Betriebssysteme. Auch können alle mir bekannten E-Mail Programme mit dem PGP Verfahren umgehen.

Daher besteht seitens der Programme kein Hinderungsgrund. Es ist der Mensch, der Anwender. Und die große Bequemlichkeit. Würde ein Gesetz dahinter stehen, dass jedem Unternehmen die Existenz entzogen werden würde, hätten es garantiert alle und diese Worte würden an dieser Stelle nicht geschrieben.

Das PGP Verfahren oder auch zwei Schlüssel Verfahren existiert schon lange Zeit. Man kann nun spekulieren, weshalb es offiziell fast nie eingesetzt wird.

Meiner Meinung nach wird absichtlich auf PGP verzichtet, die Anwender als Unfähig hingestellt, die damit nicht umgehen können, um eben mit zu lesen. Die Post wird frei Haus geliefert und der Absender und der Empfänger bemerken davon nichts.

Ein Einbruch ist unnötig.

Wenn im Text einer E-Mail steht, wir fahren nächste Woche in den Urlaub...
irgendwann vorher stand mal drin, dass davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass neben Auto usw. noch Wertsachen vorhanden sind, könnte es eben diesen hervorrufen.

Die Frage nach dem Beweis könnte kommen. Den gibt es nicht, da keine E-Mail unterdrückt wurde, sondern nur kopiert. Keine große Sache, dies erledigen die kleinen schnuckligen, arabischen Programme sehr schnell.

Der Satz oder Aussage: Ich habe nichts zu verbergen -  könnte auch lauten - ich habe nichts zu verlieren - der leider so nicht stimmt. Nach meiner Meinung ist es naiv. Das Ministerium für Staatssicherheit der DDR hätte sich ein Loch ins Knie gefreut über so viel Daten.

Ich musste einem Hacker versprechen nicht zu sagen wie es geht. Ich war nur bei der Vorführung erschrocken und zu gleich überrascht, wie einfach es geht E-Mails anderer zu lesen.

Nun habe ich auch schon oft gehört, wer liest sich Millionen E-Mails durch? Antwort: Keine. Die Frage geht davon aus, dass dort einer sitzen oder stehen muss, der sich die ganzen Texte durchliest. Die Leute, die diese E-Mails kopiert haben, verwenden selbstverständlich Suchen um an die Informationen zu kommen.

Aber E-Mails ist nur ein Teil. Der andere sind soziale Netzwerke und die Quasseldinger (Messenger). ICQ (AOL), MSN, YAHOO und SKYPE eignen sich dafür bestens. Mit minimalen Aufwand kann mit gehört werden. SKYPE funktioniert wie eben die De-Mail. Der Anbieter kann mitlesen.

Leider wissen die meisten Menschen nichts darüber und können es sich nicht einmal vorstellen.

Und deshalb wird auch die Vorratsdatenspeicherung kein Thema sein.
Am Anfang stand der sogenannte Bundestrojaner für das Eindringen in fremde PCs. Dann wurde geflüstert, dass es viel besser geht den Datenverkehr zu speichern. Aber fremd und nur mit offiziellem Zugriff. Auch bereits veraltet. Viel besser ist der Weg des Beobachtens.

Jeder Nutzer schreibt etwas. Alles zusammen ergibt es ein Bild. So habe ich mal die komplexe Materie einfach dargestellt.

Dagegen ist das was damals in der DDR unter bespitzeln bekannt war, gegenüber den heutigen Möglichkeiten, Kinderkram.

Und dann kommen noch die ganz legalen Datensammler hinzu.

Mit Kreditkarte bezahlen ist so bequem, online Banking mit einem löchrigem Betriebssystem so sicher, dass immer wieder Bankdaten abgefischt werden. Die Liste ist lang.

Ich möchte nur, dass Unternehmen ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Kunden bewusst werden und persönliche Daten nie per E-Mail versenden.


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2011)

*AW: private Daten per E-Mail versendet, Datenschutz nicht vorhanden?*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> <<Heiko>Die Frage ist: wie willst Du das ändern?>
> Das müssen die Unternehmen ändern, die es sich es sehr einfach machen, auf Kosten ihrer Kunden Kasse zu machen.



Da kannst Du lange drauf warten.



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> <<Heiko>Nicht jeder kann verschlüsselte Mails empfangen.>
> Empfangen schon, nur nicht lesen.



Diese Unterscheidung ist technisch vollkommen korrekt, nur leider in der Praxis genauso bedeutungslos.


----------



## Widerstaendler (18 April 2011)

*AW: private Daten per E-Mail versendet, Datenschutz nicht vorhanden?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da kannst Du lange drauf warten.
> 
> Diese Unterscheidung ist technisch vollkommen korrekt, nur leider in der Praxis genauso bedeutungslos.



Ich warte aber nicht. Ich mache nur darauf aufmerksam. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie viele Daten er veröffentlicht. Nur sollte er oder sie sich nicht wundern, wenn andere damit unverantwortlich umgehen.

Die Folgen dabei können gezielte Einbrüche sein, wenn man schreibt, dass man zur bestimmten Zeit in den Urlaub fährt. Irgendwann mal geschrieben hat, dass Wertsachen vorhanden sind.

Oder ein anderes Ergebnis ist, einen Arbeitsplatz nie zu bekommen.

Es heißt nicht, dass es die Folgen sind, sondern sind Möglichkeiten von Folgen. Die Liste ist lang.

Aber es geht nun mal hier "nur" um die Weitergabe per E-Mail der dem Unternehmen anvertrauten persönlichen Daten.

Und das sollten alle wissen. Wenn es bekannt wäre, würden es nicht so viele machen. Und viele halten die ganz normale E-Mail für sicher. Sie ist es nachweisbar nicht. Es geht schnell und ist bequem.

"Und was ich nicht sehen kann, passiert auch nicht" Kennt man doch aus dem aktuellen Geschehen.

Vielleicht tut Wissen weh? Und vielleicht bekommen einige einen Schreck? Und andere würden sagen, wenn es wäre, wie ich es beschrieben habe, würde doch eine Warnung oder Vorschrift, oder ein klares Gesetz es verbieten.

Leider muss man das erst einmal wissen und dann noch ein Interesse haben, dass per E-Mail nicht persönliche Daten transportiert werden.

Die Verlockung ist groß, so an Daten zu kommen. Also warum aktiv verbieten?

Ist viel einfacher und unauffälliger als die Vorratsdatenspeicherung. In kurzer Zeit persönliche und geschäftliche Kontakte, Krankheiten vielleicht auch Straftaten raus bekommen, ist doch was.

Und das weltweit.

Kein altmodisches Beschatten, Durchsuchen der Wohnung und Abhören von Telefonaten.

Die Alternative ist verschlüsseln oder Brief.


----------

